# Paper Towel Fibers in CA



## MAB11 (Sep 19, 2010)

I've tried using paper towels to apply my CA and I always get little fibers from the paper towels stuck in it. I've tried kitchen and shop paper towels with the same result. I started using sandwich bags to apply the CA. It works ok but not as smooth as paper towels. Any ideas?


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 19, 2010)

This is why some of us use BLO. A bit more forgiving of the paper towel.

If you're still getting grabby, try changing your lathe speed. Faster or slower by 500rpm or so. 

Also try adjusting the amount of finger pressure you're using. More or less. 

Eventually you'll find the sweet spot...


----------



## MAB11 (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks Don, I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 19, 2010)

Normally I like to take some fine grit sandpaper between coats of CA to help smooth things out and get rid of flaws that may occur. I'm still learning how to get a good CA finish, tough, so take that for what it's worth to you.


----------



## bobleibo (Sep 19, 2010)

You may be leaving the towel against the blank a bit too long and like Don said, using a bit too much pressure. Try putting a pretty liberal amount of CA on the towel then only leave it on the blank long enough to coat it, using a pretty quick pass, then take it off. It only takes a second or two to cover the blank and the CA won't dry enough to grab the towel. 
I learned by lots of trial and lots more error. 
Good luck....
Cheers
Bob


----------



## timcbs (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't use paper towels, there is more then one way to apply CA to a Pen, I use 8 coats of Med CA, put a small baggie over my finger smooth it out a best as you can, when you feel the baggie starting to put off your finger stop, then hit it with Accelerator and you are ready for the next coat, try not to use to much Accelerator. after you are done with all 8 coats let it sit for a couple of hours and then cut of the excess and start sanding smooth, micro-mesh to 12K. now you have a Finnish that is about 100 times better then the paper towel method....


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 19, 2010)

timcbs said:


> Don't use paper towels, there is more then one way to apply CA to a Pen, I use 8 coats of Med CA, put a small baggie over my finger smooth it out a best as you can, when you feel the baggie starting to put off your finger stop, then hit it with Accelerator and you are ready for the next coat, try not to use to much Accelerator. after you are done with all 8 coats let it sit for a couple of hours and then cut of the excess and start sanding smooth, micro-mesh to 12K. *now you have a Finnish that is about 100 times better then the paper towel method....*



I would have to disagree with that. I can get a beautiful glass smooth finish using either method. 

In warm weather I prefer the baggie method. In cold weather I go for the BLO/paper towels. In freezing weather I switch to melted plexi.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Sep 19, 2010)

timcbs said:


> Don't use paper towels, there is more then one way to apply CA to a Pen, I use 8 coats of Med CA, put a small baggie over my finger smooth it out a best as you can, when you feel the baggie starting to put off your finger stop, then hit it with Accelerator and you are ready for the next coat, try not to use to much Accelerator. after you are done with all 8 coats let it sit for a couple of hours and then cut of the excess and start sanding smooth, micro-mesh to 12K. now you have a Finnish that is about 100 times better then the paper towel method....


 Every time I have tried to use accelerator, I wind up with white deposits that don't wanna come back off the CA. What am I doing wrong there? All I've used so far is the paper towels, and it hasn't been too difficult to get that thick finish. I'm also not afraid to sand between coats of medium if I need to.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 19, 2010)

*Patience, grasshopper...*



Drstrangefart said:


> Every time I have tried to use accelerator, I wind up with white deposits that don't wanna come back off the CA. What am I doing wrong there?



Just use a *little *spritz of accelerator and then, like your signature says, "you gotta wait for it!" The drying action will begin and slowly spread, allowing the gases to escape. If you douse it with CA, the surface will dry before the "deeper" part, and as the "deeper" part dries, the resulting gases will be trapped under the already solid surface. So give a spritz (or not), then walk away, get a sip of soda, listen to a song on the shop radio, look for the next pen blank you plan to tackle - then go back and see if it's dry enough for the next coat.

(disclaimer: this is just a theory based on empirical evidence, but it works well in practice. In the rare event that I get clouding these days, I just MM that coat down until the cloudiness is gone, then do the next coat)


----------



## Gary Beasley (Sep 19, 2010)

Drstrangefart;1093953Every time I have tried to use accelerator said:
			
		

> I've found letting it dry for a minute before a light spritz of accelerator doesn't make any white hazing. I guess it allows most of the gas time to escape before jolting it to a hard state.


----------



## Sylvanite (Sep 19, 2010)

I find that if my CA application is a very thick coat, then accelerator will cause it to froth, leaving white spots.  If I put on a thinner coat, then it won't spot up.  Thinner coats also set quicker, so I can build up as much as I want either way in about the same time.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## atsowers (Sep 19, 2010)

We were taught to use Viva towels (thanks Greg!)... we found that we can minimize/eliminate paper fibers a lot if you fold the paper towels so that any cut/torn edges of the paper towels are folded inside the paper towel "applicator" so they are not exposed.  As others have said, we use a lower speed and thick or med CA and apply several coats.  If you hold the paper towel too long and the CA starts to set it gets grabby...  hope that helps.  --Andy


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 19, 2010)

100 times better is quite a claim. I've used the little bags and hate using them. But, to each his own.
Do a good turn daily!
don



timcbs said:


> . now you have a Finnish that is about 100 times better then the paper towel method....


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 19, 2010)

Once again, let the paper towel wars begin...Bounty rocks!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don



atsowers said:


> We were taught to use Viva towels (thanks Greg!)...   --Andy


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 19, 2010)

I rarely use accelerator when finishing a pen with CA and boiled linseed oil. But, when I do, I find the aerosol works much much  better than the pump applicator. I use accelerator to clean the sanded pen just before starting the finish with CA. I do not use denatured alcohol...accelerator in the bulk bottle works much better than alcohol.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Steve Busey said:


> Just use a *little *spritz of accelerator and then,


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 19, 2010)

its_virgil said:


> Once again, let the paper towel wars begin...Bounty rocks!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> ...


 
The ONLY paper towels to use are the Bounty with the counter clockwise swirls and the pictures of pepers and cheese . Anything else is wrong and won't work right :biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 19, 2010)

If you are right handed, but if left handed the clockwise swirls must be used and peppers and cheese will no longer work...it must be flowers.:biggrin::biggrin:
Do a good turn daily!
Don



ldb2000 said:


> The ONLY paper towels to use are the Bounty with the counter clockwise swirls and the pictures of pepers and cheese . Anything else is wrong and won't work right :biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 19, 2010)

its_virgil said:


> If you are right handed, but if left handed the clockwise swirls must be used and peppers and cheese will no longer work...it must be flowers.:biggrin::biggrin:
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> ...


 

Don't forget the yellow socks :biggrin:


----------



## its_virgil (Sep 19, 2010)

I tried yellow socks and they don't work for me. They must be white to compensate for the yellow color of the blo.
Do a good turn daily!
Don



ldb2000 said:


> Don't forget the yellow socks :biggrin:


----------



## mick (Sep 19, 2010)

Sheesh....the select-a size Bounty with Snoopy and Charlie Brown are ambidextrous ....and if  you fold them where no edges are exposed then you don't even need the yellow socks!


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 19, 2010)

mick said:


> Sheesh....the select-a size Bounty with Snoopy and Charlie Brown are ambidextrous ....and if you fold them where no edges are exposed then you don't even need the yellow socks!


 
Yes but only on Monday , Wednesday and Friday :biggrin:


----------



## aggromere (Sep 19, 2010)

Just goes to show there are a million ways to do CA finishes right.  I find that moving to florida with high humidity vs arizona (where I used to live) with no humidity greatly improved my CA finishes.  I dare say I haven't hardly had any problems since moving.  I use a small dab of BLO and thin ca, never have to sand just put on as many coats as I want and then polish with novus or something like it.


----------



## fernhills (Sep 20, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> its_virgil said:
> 
> 
> > Once again, let the paper towel wars begin...Bounty rocks!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> ...



That does not work for me, i can`t find any PEPERS!!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't guys, I think pink socks get better results, at least that is what Cav told me works!


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

*I use the combined method!*



rjwolfe3 said:


> I don't guys, I think pink socks get better results, at least that is what Cav told me works!


 
I use the combined method....One pink sock and one yellow sock.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

The problem could be with your underwear! Do you wear the pink polka dot ones or the yellow sunflower ones. That could be your problem! Be sure to let us know which way you decide to go.


----------



## DurocShark (Sep 20, 2010)

I heard it was the a$$less chaps that did the trick. Hmm... I need to look for a hidden camera. 

I did an experiment last night. I was able to induce the white dots under the finish by applying a heavy coat of thick CA, then soaking the spinning blank in accelerator. Scraping all the mountains off, then sanding smooth there were lots of white dots. Inclusions of air/fractured CA/whatever. 

Scraped it all off and did it again but this time standing 2 feet away and shooting a single squirt of accelerator (aerosol) in the lathe's general direction then walked away. Came back 3 minutes later and found the finish was rough, but after sanding it smooth no inclusions were found.

I'd say that's a confirmation of the technique. I generally don't use accel but may start as this method made the thick CA cure much faster even with low Denver fall weather humidity.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 20, 2010)

Seriously, Ca accelerator on a CA finsih is a "last ditch" effort for me. If I have to use accelerator to cure the finish, it is because I made a goof somewhere in the CA process and I am trying to "save" a blank.

I do, however, use lots of accelerator to clean the blank before STARTING a CA or CA/BLO finish.


----------



## Tanner (Sep 20, 2010)

I tried the baggie, however didn't like it.  I only use the smooth Viva and never keep it on the blank until it grabs.  Two passes with thin CA and let it sit 30 seconds or so and hit it again.  If I use Medium or Thick CA, I may hit it with accelerator after a minute just to get it to cure faster.


----------



## MAB11 (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips. Yellow Socks!!  On second thought, It's probably better I don't get that reference.


----------



## RussFairfield (Sep 20, 2010)

For me, the sticking of paper fibers comes from leaving it in contect with the CA glue as it starts to cure. Once the thin coat is spread out on the surface there is no need for any more rubbing. For me the need for continuous rubbing came from using too much CA glue and spinning the wood too fast. Once I learned to use a lesser amount of glue (a much lesser amount) and a slower speed, there was no longer any need for continued rubbing because there was no balling up of the wet glue on the surface. .

I had the best luck with the best quality paper towels in the beginning because there was less fiber coming off than with the cheap stuff because I was using the paper towel too long until way after the glue was dry. Now I can use anything including brown paper towels and toilet paper, but still use the best paper towels because they are thicker, work better for me, and they are an interesting argument.

It will take a lot of practice to be able to use the paper towel until after the CA glue has cured. At least it was for me, so I just quit. It is possible to use the paper towel until after the CA has cured if you keep it moving. Stopping even briefly to change directions will give it a chance to stick to the curing glue. 

Using too much pressure on the towels has always been a problem, and I had to learn to use a very light pressure while applying the very minimal quantity of glue. 

I also chose to do a light sanding with 400 or 600 grit sandpaper between every coat of the CA glue. That made the rubbing of the wet glue with the paper towel not as important, and added very little time to putting on the final finish.


----------



## gketell (Sep 23, 2010)

I've used both but prefer the Viva.  1) It is smoother to start with so getting a smooth finish is easier (for me); 2) it is thicker so I have the CA soak through to my finger less often.  3) Viva seems to have a little "accelerator" built in so it will get the CA to set more quickly.

On the other hand, we use bounty for our everyday paper towels so always have a good stock.  Viva is just for pen turning... at least for the adults.  The kids quite happily use them all up leaving me with no choice on what to use.  :redface:

GK
ps  You're welcome Andy!




its_virgil said:


> Once again, let the paper towel wars begin...Bounty rocks!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> 
> ...


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ditto! I got a really good deal on a big pack of Viva at the beginning of this year. I am barely through the first roll so it should last a long, long time, lol.




gketell said:


> I've used both but prefer the Viva.  1) It is smoother to start with so getting a smooth finish is easier (for me); 2) it is thicker so I have the CA soak through to my finger less often.  3) Viva seems to have a little "accelerator" built in so it will get the CA to set more quickly.
> 
> On the other hand, we use bounty for our everyday paper towels so always have a good stock.  Viva is just for pen turning... at least for the adults.  The kids quite happily use them all up leaving me with no choice on what to use.  :redface:
> 
> ...


----------

